# Simba



## Cynnba01995 (May 15, 2008)

Today is my precious' baby simba's 13 birthday!! He left for the Rainbow Bridge 5 years ago












I have you in my thoughts, and in my heart EVERYDAY, little Simba!!! 

You are VERY SPECIAL :bunnyheart



LOVE ALWAYS 

((((((I LOVE YOU)))))) 

[until we meet again] :rabbithop

^_^


----------



## juliew19673 (May 15, 2008)

Awww how sad & sweet! Happy B-day Simba :bunnyangel:your slave misses you.. Hope your binkie about across the bridge!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 15, 2008)

It's so lovely that you shared your love of your Simba with us. Thinking of you...


----------



## cheryl (May 15, 2008)

Aww that's so sweet...Happy Birthday Simba.

Thanks for sharing that with us

Cheryl


----------



## Coco0457 (May 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday Simba! We know Simba is enjoying himself over the Rainbow Bridge with all our little furry friends waiting for the day they are reunited with all of us. 

Enjoy your special day Simba!!! :bunnyhug:


----------



## Cynnba01995 (May 16, 2008)

Thank You for your nice comments!! I miss Simba VERY much, his favorite treat is bananas 

*hugs*


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 16, 2008)

I'll give Whiskers and Pumpkin some banana in Simba's memory! They love their bananas, too.


----------



## Becca (May 16, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIMBA


----------



## jcl_24 (May 17, 2008)

Keep hold of those precious memories of Simba 

Jo xx


----------



## Cynnba01995 (May 21, 2008)

*jcl_24 wrote: *


> Keep hold of those precious memories of Simba
> 
> Jo xx





I sure will!!!!!! thank you!!!!!!

ink iris:


----------



## Jenk (May 22, 2008)

Wishing you the happiest of birthdays, Simba. (I'll bet the lil' bugger is whoopin' it up on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge, too.) :bunnydance:

Jenk


----------

